# Chili seasoning packets



## inchrisin (Mar 28, 2018)

I got a really good deal on chili seasoning packets.  They're pretty generic and I'm hoping to use them up.  I know I can make a vat of chili, but I'm hoping to make other dishes with my 20 packets as well.  Does anyone have any good ideas for how to use this seasoning otherwise?


----------



## CraigC (Mar 28, 2018)

What is in the ingredient list?


----------



## msmofet (Mar 28, 2018)

CraigC said:


> What is in the ingredient list?



+1

Need to know what’s in the packet. Then we can make suggestions for alternative uses. Also additional ingredients to add to original packet for  additional recipe suggestions/uses.


----------



## inchrisin (Mar 29, 2018)

chili and red pepper, maltodextrin, salt, sugar, wheat, paprika, garlic, turmeric .  I know that's pretty vague.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 29, 2018)

Are the ingredients listed in that exact order?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2018)

How about using them on chicken or kofte kebabs, or mixed into beans and rice?


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 30, 2018)

In meatballs or burgers.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 30, 2018)

Obviously you could use it in any common Mexican dishes, like taco's, enchilada's etc. Personally, I'd add cumin and Mexican oregano to the mix.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 31, 2018)

How about Sloppy Joe’s?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 31, 2018)

Use it to flavor ground meat for making tacos.


----------



## Termy (Jun 30, 2021)

The best I have found is McCormick. A bit less salt in it but packs the flavor. 

Other than for taco meat, sometimes I use it on strips of steak. I embellish it with a little white wine. These steak strips are thrown on top of a salad and it is excellent - a steak salad. 

T


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 30, 2021)

Chili packet seasoning mixed with Russian salad dressing is tasty.  It also makes a great aioli when mixed with mayo.  It is cood when used s a dry rub for beef, pork, and poultry.  Also good mixed in to baked beans, bbq sauce, in refried beans, sprinkle over salad, etc.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

